# 67 gto parts? Do they make new?



## Brad3112 (May 1, 2017)

Have a 67 gto that I am working on rust right now. Replacing trunk floor and the inner wheel house are rotted out where the floor welds on. Is there a patch panel? I have looked at buying the whole inner well and chopping off what I need, but they don't look like they include the little triangular piece that extends lower than the trunk floor. I see complete inner and outer assemblies that have this little piece already attacked, but they are in the range of $220 for each side. Any ideas?

Also the trunk weatherstrip gutter area. The gutter is ok. It's the little strip that welds to the bottom of the gutter and wraps around the weatherstrip. I found side pieces, but mine is bad along the top side, back where the trunk hinges are. Is that strip available anywhere?

Lastly. Windshield and back glass. Back glass is rotted out along the bottom in places. Top glass is rotted out along the top. I know the back I can get a complete deck filler panel, and the front can get the bottom strip they welds into the dash. But does anywhere supply just angle strips that can be welded right into the channel?



Brad


----------

